# ILMAO when I saw this....



## bricycle (May 29, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/My-Other-Ri...yl_Art&var=&hash=item589fb7ec84#ht_7499wt_936


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2013)

I believe those are sold exclusively to Ford owners! ...pouring the gasoline and striking the match! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (May 29, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe those are sold exclusively to Ford owners! ...pouring the gasoline and striking the match! V/r Shawn




Auh-oh, I think I heard a can of worms opening...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe those are sold exclusively to Ford owners! ...pouring the gasoline and striking the match! V/r Shawn




*OH NO YOU DIDN'T!!!!!!*


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 29, 2013)

As an auto mechanic, I can confirm that these come as factory equipment on all Chrysler products.


----------



## bricycle (May 29, 2013)

...whoa..........more worms.....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> As an auto mechanic, I can confirm that these come as factory equipment on all Chrysler products.




I concur...


----------



## bricycle (May 29, 2013)

Well, I grew up during the late fifties into the early 70's.
We had:
50 Studebaker Champion
53 Chevrolet BelAir
57 Ford
59 Ford
60 Rambler
60 Plymouth
60 Dodge
60 Falcon #
64 Valiant*
65 Chevelle 300 #
65 Chevelle SS #
68 Ford*
69 Dodge Van #
72 Dodge Coronet*
74 Mercury Comet*
76 GMC Jimmy #
78 Dodge Aspen RT #

* I drove, # I bought
This is a pretty good mix, and there were good and not so good points to all of them.
Fact: One cold day in the Winter of 1974, the 72 Dodge and new 74 Mercury Comet would not start.... My 60 Falcon with 95,000 miles was the only car that started!!!
My views... The Chryslers rotted too quickly, The Chevy's Blew blew smoke when they started, and the Fords ate starters, Ramblers were, well, ugly.


----------



## smallblockandy (May 29, 2013)

*New member here*

I"m kind of like you, I tryed to count the cars that I have had and got to 60 one time a few years back, and I"m sure there is a bunch more to ad to the list,    But getting to the bikes and why I joined up, I have 5 old bikes most of them Schwinn , my latest is a Town and Country 3 wheel I found on the side of the road with a Free sign on it, so I took it looked cool, thought I would fix it up and ride it, it does have bad tires on it I think the rears are original ? front tire is black wall and rears are white walls       I can"t even make out the size, any one know what should be on it ? I"m thinking they are 26 in. not sure of the width         any help would be great to get it back on the road Thanks


----------



## OldRider (May 29, 2013)

Theres only two things in life that make it worth living.......Chrysler products and Huffman built bicycles


----------



## Garrysr (May 29, 2013)

As the owner of two Chrysler Sebring convertibles, I'll say they can be frustrating at times, but I wouldn't trade them for a Chevy or a Ford...  Had plenty of those I could have used those stickers for...


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 29, 2013)

The best 2 cars I ever had were a 1984 Chevy Citation and a 1991 Mazda 323.

I paid $100 for the Citation and drove it for 2 years. I never did more than an ignition tune up and brake job. Gave it away after I broke the flywheel.

I paid $702 for the Mazda back in 2007. It was getting 35 mpg at the time. Someone rear ended my wife. The tail light got busted and the left quarter panel got wrinkled. Insurance company paid me $1056. I'm still driving the car. I've done the brakes, replaced the struts, and did a PARTIAL ignition tune up. I have yet to change the oil. It still has the same oil filter that was on it the day I bought it. It doesn't leak or burn oil. MPG is down to 30. Oh, I did replace the front seats with seats from a Ford Escort, direct bolt in. My wife calls it "the crap car" but we've spent more money on her car than we have on mine even if you count what I paid for it.

Long Live the Crap Cars.


----------



## snirt54 (May 30, 2013)

I have been a bottom feeder when it come to cars. In the last 40 years, I have owned many different brands and never paid more than $1,500.00. Most would have qualified for one of these stickers because they were poorly maintained by previous owners. With a little TLC most of these cars were reliable and were sold for a profit. Some of these cars would be worth a lot of money now if I had kept them.

1929 Oldsmobile
1934 Plymouth PE sedan
1936 Chevrolet Expedier coupe
1941 Ford Super Deluxe
1948 Reo Speed Wagon
1949 Chevrolet pickup*
1951 Chevrolet sedan
1951 Henry J*
1954 Studebaker Starliner hardtop
1958 BMW Isetta 300
1960 DKW 1000 hardtop
1964 Alfa Romeo 1600 Guilia spyder
1965 Citroen 2CV (deux Chevaux)*
1968 Chevrolet Camaro
1971 Mazda 1800
1972 TVR Vixen 2500 Coupe
1976 AMC Pacer X
1993 Saturn SL

* Not sold, still driven


----------



## babyjesus (May 30, 2013)

snirt54 said:


> I have been a bottom feeder when it come to cars. In the last 40 years, I have owned many different brands and never paid more than $1,500.00. Most would have qualified for one of these stickers because they were poorly maintained by previous owners. With a little TLC most of these cars were reliable and were sold for a profit. Some of these cars would be worth a lot of money now if I had kept them.
> 
> 1929 Oldsmobile
> 1934 Plymouth PE sedan
> ...




2CVs are great - they keep running and running no matter what. They just lean over alot on corners


----------



## bricycle (May 30, 2013)

snirt54 said:


> I have been a bottom feeder when it come to cars. In the last 40 years, I have owned many different brands and never paid more than $1,500.00. Most would have qualified for one of these stickers because they were poorly maintained by previous owners. With a little TLC most of these cars were reliable and were sold for a profit. Some of these cars would be worth a lot of money now if I had kept them.
> 
> 1929 Oldsmobile
> 1934 Plymouth PE sedan
> ...




Impressive crew! glad you still have the Henry J.


----------



## olderthandirt (May 30, 2013)

*came on cars with lapbelts*

cars fitted with lap belts use these older, cars made before chrome plated plastic bumpers were standard  do not use these ,as a child i used to walk on my dads 50's oldsmobiles , now with the new hi carbon .015 thich steel and you will have a total loss in your driveway if you tried that ,from back in the day when men were men and cars were all metal


----------

